# Crap week with injury!



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anybody else having a terrible week?
Last week, I was not able to move much as while doing exercises I get a ping in my neck and it went straight down my back, causing severe back pain, and all around my ribs. That only got better yesterday!
Then at the weekend, a large tooth filling fell out.
Then yesterday, I sliced my thumb and had to go to A & E for treatment!
And this was on top of e few harsh words on here>
I am not looking for sympathy, as things mend, just saying I hope they come in three's:serious:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Anybody else having a terrible week?
> Last week, I was not able to move much as while doing exercises I get a ping in my neck and it went straight down my back, causing severe back pain, and all around my ribs. That only got better yesterday!
> Then at the weekend, a large tooth filling fell out.
> Then yesterday, I sliced my thumb and had to go to A & E for treatment!
> ...


Better start counting again Graham.......0....:surprise:

Sympathies, but you'll mend:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Here are some soft words(cushion towel pullover), for you for a change, you will just need another two posts to make it the three.:grin2::grin2:hope you feel better now.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You sometimes get weeks like that, all part of life and it'll all pass.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You sometimes get weeks like that, all part of life and it'll all pass.


 I can't like your post Kev, but I am sure you are right! Ta!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Feel for you, my last two chemo reactions have been bad, bedridden for 4-5 days with joint and muscle pain plus usual chemo sickness.

Difficult to explain to people how one day your legs work and the next day you cannot use them without falling over.

4 out of 6 done, two to go....

Peter


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

John is very sympathetic, especially about the sliced thumb. He did this a couple of weeks ago and then came out in a rash which we thought might be shingles. The doctor said it wasn't and gave him something for it, but it was still debilitating. No third thing as yet.

On the other had we had the holiday of disasters in April. I'll be posting separately to update on them.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What is hurting me more than anything, is that since returning from our tour, the weather has been bad, stopping me doing the outside jobs. Now the weather is getting better, first my back stopped me doing the jobs, and now my thumb.I just want to get the outside jobs completed, so we can go away again!>
It is just very difficult to work with an injured and bandaged up thumb!
Again, no sympathy, as we will be going away!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> I can't like your post Kev, but I am sure you are right! Ta!


I know the feeling, I hope you feel better soonly.

When I get a bad spell, I try to mentally liken it to a winter cold and concentrate on that feeling you get when your hooter stop running and the throat feels better and you can stand people near you again.

Not helping?

Okay


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> What is hurting me more than anything, is that since returning from our tour, the weather has been bad, stopping me doing the outside jobs. Now the weather is getting better, first my back stopped me doing the jobs, and now my thumb.I just want to get the outside jobs completed, so we can go away again!>
> It is just very difficult to work with an injured and bandaged up thumb!
> Again, no sympathy, as we will be going away!>


When John had his sliced thumb he used a new pair of clean waterproof gardening gloves so he could get on with outdoor work. Mind you, his thumb wasn't actually bandaged but dressed with thin, very expensive Mepilex adhesive dressings. A nurse at the surgery showed him how to cut them to shape for the thumb.

Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> When John had his sliced thumb he used a new pair of clean waterproof gardening gloves so he could get on with outdoor work. Mind you, his thumb wasn't actually bandaged but dressed with thin, very expensive Mepilex adhesive dressings. A nurse at the surgery showed him how to cut them to shape for the thumb.
> 
> Chris


Can't do that Chris, as far too much bandaging. I would need gloves the size of a boot. I might try to reduce it in a couple of days!>


----------

